# NH PTO Recall



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Received an e-mail this a.m. from a friend with a near new TC 35A concerning a recall letter addressing the PTO Brake.

"PTO Brake may result in loss of PTO brake function...campaign number 000250, please contact your dealer to schedule free repairs".

I do not own a NH, but i have received another email regarding this, and also have seen several posts on another board. 

I think it is class III & IV tractors.

Regards, Mark


----------

